# Searching for friends in San Luis Potosi



## luciesch (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello, I am new in San Luis Potosi and I am searching for friends for sports, adrenaline activities, trips and active weekends. I speak EN, DE, ES, FR and CZ. Lucie


----------



## maac990 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Slp*

Hi Lucie,

I have been in San Luis Three months, i come from Colombia and i would like to make friends here.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Welcome to you both! I hope we'll be hearing all about your life in San Luis Potosi--tell us how you're settling in, and how you find SLP so far.


----------

